# OutLook Express Short Cut Keys



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2007)

My father is deaf and blind... though not so blind that he can't read the computer screen without reversing the backgrounds and using ZoomText as an aid. 

He uses Outlook Express for his mail and is trying to find the shortcut key that will allow him to open attachments to his incoming mail. He cannot see the mouse cursor so using that is out of the question... but he knows the shortcuts to open mails, print, delete, store, whatever... but the attachments are another question. 

PM me or reply here... thanks much.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe these are still valid...

*Main window, view message window, and send message window*


Open Help topics
F1
Select all messages
Control + A


*Main window and view message window *


Print the selected message
Control + P
Send and receive mail
Control + M
Delete a mail message
Delete or Control + D
Open or post a new message
Control + N
Open the Address Book
Control + Shift + B
Reply to the message author
Control + R 
Forward a message
Control + F
Reply to all
Control + Shift + R or Control + G (news only)
Open the Inbox
Control + I
Go to the next message in the list
Control + > (greater than)  
or Control + Shift + > (greater than)
Go to the previous message in the list
Control + < (less than)
or Control + Shift + < (less than)
View properties of a selected message
Alt + Enter
Refresh news messages and headers
F5
Go to next unread mail message
Control + U
Go to next unread news thread
Control + Shift + U
Go to folder
Control + Y


*Main window*

Open the selected message
Control + O or Enter
Mark a message as read
Control + Enter or  Control + Q
Move between the Folders list (if on), message list, preview pane, and Contacts list (if on).
Tab
Mark all news messages as read
Control + Shift + A
Go to a newsgroup
Control + W
Expand a news thread (show all responses)
Left Arrow or Plus Sign
Collapse a news thread (hide messages)
Right Arrow or Minus Sign
Go to next unread newsgroup or folder
Control + J
Download news for offline reading
Control + Shift + M


*Message windowviewing or sending*


Close a message
Escape
Find text 
F3
Find a message 
Control + Shift + F
Switch among Edit, Source, and Preview tabs
Control + Tab



*Message window - sending only*


Check names 
Control + K or Alt + K
Check spelling
F7
Insert signature
Control + Shift + S
Send (post) a message
Control + Enter or Alt + S


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2007)

Also,

http://www.vicsireland.org/training/outlook_shortcuts.php


----------

